# Can't decide on my next workhorse chef knife



## bpalmbae (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new prep knife and I've narrowed it down to 3 (but I'm up for suggestions if there are better choices out there). 
I currently have a Miyabi 600 Red Morimoto but I need something heavier and more robust. My price limit is ~$250
My current top 3 choices are: 
Glestain 9.4" 
Mac Pro 8" (as far as I know they don't offer any larger)
Misono ux10 9.4"

I like the Mac and Glestain because of the dimples but I've been told dimples are mostly cosmetic. 
I've been told that you don't get any better than the Misono ux10
Id love to hear feedback on other people's opinions!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

FWIW here's the MAC Pro 240mm 
They also make a 270mm gyuto https://www.knifemerchant.com/products.asp?productLine=41

I'm guessing stainless only?

Give a call to Japanese Knife Imports and see if the Gonbei AUS-10 might be a good candidate for your needs


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

What are you prepping? How are you defining "workhorse"? If mostly produce I would recommend the Kanehide PS60 in 240mm. Light, thin and nimble - holds a good edge too. If you are looking for a wa handled knife the Itinomonn 240 stainless clad V2 is hard to beat.

I've been test driving the PS60 for a while now and it's up to most tasks save for squashes and other hard product. If you prep a lot of hard product look for a used Hiromoto AS - that is my go to "workhorse" knife for the tough stuff.

PS60 - http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapsgy24.html

Itinomonn - http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn/ It appears Maxim is out of the V2 version, but has the semi stainless in stock.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Also there's a 270mm Hiromoto Ginsan/Gingami-3 that should be available to purchase new from Japanesechefsknife

My default 240mm western handled knife atm is a Yoshihiro HSS, a bit above your price limit. 250grams, but I'd for sure microbevel it to get some 'robustness'. Quoted rockwell hardness is 65-66, edge retention is really good to the best that I can tell. Takes noticeably longer to abrade the steel while sharpening.

As Mike's asked, helpful to clarify on what you're defining 'workhorse'


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

One thing to note is the Hiromotos tend to run on the short side - so my 270 is more like 260mm.  I don't know how the ginsans run, the the ASs run a tad short which is fine with me.  270mm can be unwieldy at times if you don't have the elbow room, or board space IMO.


----------

